# Planted danio tank



## Tuesday113 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey whats up guys? I am wondering if anyone has had experience putting a gourami or gouramis in a tank with danios and giant danios. I have a 55 Gallon with 6 giant danios, 7 zebra danios and 4 pearl danios. Would it be a good idea to add a gourami or two... I think they are pretty cool looking. I have heard it might not be a good idea but I do not know anything about them*c/p*


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

There are differing opinions on the temperment of Gouramis. Some can be feisty while others are placid. You could go the pigmy path, they are very cool and exhibit some interesting behaviors. I think if it were me I would go with Thick Lips, i.e. false giant gouramis. They are colorful, not too active and generally keep to themselves. Moonlights would be another good choice and the sexes look very much the same. I recommend you stay away from kissers or snake skins as they have a bit of a temper and grow rather large. Leeris are beautiful, but never more than one male.


----------



## Tuesday113 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks... I'm probably just gonna stick with all danio tank


----------



## Laurencia7 (May 19, 2012)

Dont! I had several gouramis die on me, and one was from being annoyed by my danios. The Danios are fast and annoy the gourami's and they get very terrified, and won't eat. 

Unless you can guarantee a space for a single gourami male and/or female (don't get two males!) in your big tank don't get one. They are also inbred and not hardy. I have tried getting one for years now, and they always perish, even with QT and good care. They are like bettas, territorial and fragile. Also should not be placed with a betta in a community, they fight.


----------

